# AND gate implementation



## dhawalsant (Jan 24, 2010)

hi friends...

i am writing code for PODEM algo...

here i m  encountering problem  with  implementation of AND gate whose input can be 1,0,x.

x denotes "don't care" condition i.e. it can be either 1 or 0 we dont know..

also we do not know how many inputs the gate will have.  it may be 2,3,4,5 and so on..but not max thn 15 inputs at present...  

so can you please tell me how to write a general code for AND gate for any number of inputs which can have values 1,0,x...


----------

